# From Personal Experience. Most Overrated/Underated Habano?



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I think that the title of this thread pretty much says it all but I just want to know what cigars, that you have personally tried, were both over-rated and under-rated?

I haven't smoked enough of the wondeful selections available but from the few that I have tried I'd say that the:

Cohiba "Londesdale" was pretty lousy. Granted, the cigar was heavily mistreated in a buddies car for a few weeks so I may have to eat those words.

As far as under-rated I'd have to go with the JLP line of cigars. Inexepensive and very enjoyable. The estimated cost according to onine price guides makes this an even better cigar because you can smoke it any time without feeling like you need to frame it and pay tribute to it.

So what are your guys choices.

BTW,I'm still not all that used to the abreviations so if anyone would be so kind as to PM me a abreviation dictionary of sorts, I'd be very grateful.

Cheers.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

No1der said:


> Cohiba "Londesdale" was pretty lousy. Granted, the cigar was heavily mistreated in a buddies car for a few weeks so I may have to eat those words.


Any cigar stuck in someone's car for a few weeks is almost certain to taste like ass.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

It's amazing what a little digging will turn up.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4398&highlight=acronyms

One of the stickys.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Typically, the most underrated brands due to distribution, production, and public awareness are: *QdO, RG, SP, and LGC.*

I'd say *Partagas & HdM* are most overrated brands. I did not mention *Cohiba & Trinidad*, as they are just pricey, but should not be considered overrated as quality and price are not linear as you go to the high end anything.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I think you have to define your terms a little better. Overrated/underrated in terms of smoking experience tends to get mixed up with ratings that are based on terms of value.

Regardless of price, I still think that a lot of Cohibas are overrated. I find the Cohiba Siglo VI to be one cigar in particular that has never lived up to the hype of the ratings and reviews for me. Perhaps Cohibas are a smoke that *has* to be aged. Admittedly, most of the Cohibas I have smoked have been relatively young and almost all of them have been a disappointment. I would have to say that the Siglo I is an exception. I really liked the few of that vitola that I have had.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

What's a Cohiba "Londesdale"/Lonsdale?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

bonggoy said:


> What's a Cohiba "Londesdale"/Lonsdale?


I was wondering the same, and why the heck it was in a care for weeks!. Siglo 111 I assume.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

stormin said:


> I think you have to define your terms a little better. Overrated/underrated in terms of smoking experience tends to get mixed up with ratings that are based on terms of value.
> 
> Regardless of price, I still think that a lot of Cohibas are overrated. I find the Cohiba Siglo VI to be one cigar in particular that has never lived up to the hype of the ratings and reviews for me. Perhaps Cohibas are a smoke that *has* to be aged. Admittedly, most of the Cohibas I have smoked have been relatively young and almost all of them have been a disappointment. I would have to say that the Siglo I is an exception. I really liked the few of that vitola that I have had.


IMO they do have to be aged at least 5 years, and I prefer 10-20. Very distinct flavor you will get from no other aged Habanos. Some don't care for them even aged, it's about personal tast, but I doubt many would smoke a 30th anniversary from the jar and say it was overated. I paid 1800.00 for mine and it was worth every penny.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

i think they are the ones that come in a glass top...


-hyp


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> What's a Cohiba "Londesdale"/Lonsdale?[/quote
> 
> It's like a Siglo VIII
> 
> ...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Overrated IMHO:

PSD4
RASCC
Monte 4
VR

Underrated: HDM Le Hoyo Du Prince

I still have limited experience with Cubans, but the few HDM cigars I have smoked have been exceptional. I really don't see many people beating the Hoyo drum save for Justin, and who listens to him?


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Under-rated
PLPC's, though I don't know how under-rated, but they are freaking awesome and as far as PC's go Boli pc seems to be king on the board. 

Sancho Beli- Great price, great with age, great all around. 

SCDLH La Punta- Just as good as a BBF, and you never hear about them. 

Diplo #2 If I had too, I would make this my only #2 

ERDM Choix- Great Robusto 

Over-Rated

Punch-Punch- Just missing something. You expect so much more

HDM Epi 2- Never digged them 

JL 2- have not had any since 04, but man did not like them at all. If you came to the house, you got a jl2


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

To me:

Overrated: Party Shorts, RASS, PSD4s, PLPCs, SLR Regios

Underrated: Everything from the lesser-known marcas. A few examples:
Quai d'Orsay--great first smoke of the day;
Vegueros--complete change of pace cigar, nothing tastes quite like them;
Quintero--great value, pure tobacco flavors, especially the Londres Extra;
Sancho Panza--tasty saltiness, I'm really going to miss the Coronas;
Diplomaticos--Dip 4s rock;
Rafael Gonzales--huge fan of the lonsdales, damn shame what Habanos SA is doing to both this line and Sancho Panza;
SLR--Love everything in the line except for Regios. They make my favorite Lonsdale and Double Corona (not sure these are underrated, but maybe just not as talked about).


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Overrated IMHO:
> 
> PSD4
> RASCC
> ...


Ouch! that is a tough list..

I do agree on the PSD4!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

No1der said:


> Cohiba "Londesdale" was pretty lousy. Granted, the cigar was heavily mistreated in a buddies car for a few weeks so I may have to eat those words.


I'm sure that had nothing to do with it. And how do you know it was even a legit cohiba?

Underrated - QDO corona
Overrated - PSD4


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

:tpd: I was just about to post the same thing.

I don't think that the car was the problem with that Cohiba...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

No1der said:


> Cohiba "Londesdale" was pretty lousy. Granted, the cigar was heavily mistreated in a buddies car for a few weeks so I may have to eat those words.


Not trying to be a prick here, but for what it's worth there is no such thing as a Cohiba lonsdale (I presume that is what you meant by "Londesdale"). The Siglo III is a Corona Grande and the Siglo V is a Dalia. And any cigar left out for a few weeks is going to smoke like crap. :2


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Not trying to be a prick here, but for what it's worth there is no such thing as a Cohiba lonsdale (I presume that is what you meant by "Londesdale"). The Siglo III is a Corona Grande and the Siglo V is a Dalia. And any cigar left out for a few weeks is going to smoke like crap. :2


Prick! :r
When he said Cohiba Lonsdale, I thought of the Siglo V...probably what he's referring to.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Prick! :r
> When he said Cohiba Lonsdale, I thought of the Siglo V...probably what he's referring to.


Oh I know that I AM a prick, I just said that I'm not TRYING to be a prick. You just have to read the post closely. LOL.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Prick! :r
> When he said Cohiba Lonsdale, I thought of the Siglo V...probably what he's referring to.


I figured he meant Lancero.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Overrated:

Any Cohiba!!! (Need too much age)

Underrated:

QdO's
SLR's
Diplimatico's
PL's - any size


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

croatan said:


> I figured he meant Lancero.


:tpd: My thoughts exactly. What a shame to leave a legit Cohiba of any kind in the car for 2 weeks.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

opusxox said:


> :tpd: My thoughts exactly. What a shame to leave a legit Cohiba of any kind in the car for 2 weeks.


No one ever said it was a "legit" Cohiba....


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> It's amazing what a little digging will turn up.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4398&highlight=acronyms
> 
> One of the stickys.


Pnoon, it's not like I didn't look for the info it's that I wasn't able to find it. I've been around here long enough to know better than to ask questions that can easily be researched with Mr. Searchy.

Look at it this way, by posting an answer to my question, you performed your good Samaritan activity for the day.



bonggoy said:


> What's a Cohiba "Londesdale"/Lonsdale?


I don't know what a Cohiba Lonsdale is but I figured I'd call it that as the packaging said Toyota on the outside. So I have no idea which Cohiba or Fauxiba it was. It was longish and thin and Lonsdale was a descriptive term.



carbonbased_al said:


> I'm sure that had nothing to do with it. And how do you know it was even a legit cohiba?
> 
> Underrated - QDO corona
> Overrated - PSD4


No idea that it was legit, and in fact it may have been a fake as a Three Dollar Bill with G.W. Bush' picture on the front. Just didn't like it although it was not a fair test for this cigar as it was badly abused.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> Pnoon, it's not like I didn't look for the info it's that I wasn't able to find it. I've been around here long enough to know better than to ask questions that can easily be researched with Mr. Searchy.
> 
> Look at it this way, by posting an answer to my question, you performed your good semeritan activity for the day.


Rob - I'm here to help. I think I see the problem. 
You used Mr. Searchy when you should have looked at Mr. Sticky.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Rob - I'm here to help. I think I see the problem.
> You used Mr. Searchy when you should have looked at Mr. Sticky.


They won't let me do anything with Mr. Sticky while I'm here at work. :c


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

burninator said:


> They won't let me do anything with Mr. Sticky while I'm here at work. :c


After I typed "Mr. Sticky", I was wondering how long it would be before someone chimed in. :r


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Rob - I'm here to help. I think I see the problem.
> You used Mr. Searchy when you should have looked at Mr. Sticky.


No problem my friend and I do thank you for the info.

As far as playing with Mr. Sticky? Ehm, I think there might be some interstate decency laws prohibiting me from doing that. :ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pnoon said:


> After I typed "Mr. Sticky", I was wondering how long it would be before someone chimed in. :r


Well, I hope I broke the record.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I am not going to touch Mr Sticky...

That being said in my very *limited experience* I feel that Cohiba's are over rated. I like to rate cigars by smoking pleasure versus price point. While Cohiba's were indeed pleasurable they in my opinion were not worth what i paid for them. As for under-rated I would have to go with my favorite PC La Flor de Cano. I have smoked Boli PC's and other PC's and I just love the LFdC's I do not know why and others may disagree with me, but that is fine. Leaves more of them for me.

:ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I am not going to touch Mr Sticky...
> 
> That being said in my very *limited experience* I feel that Cohiba's are over rated. I like to rate cigars by smoking pleasure versus price point. While Cohiba's were indeed pleasurable they in my opinion were not worth what i paid for them. As for under-rated I would have to go with my favorite PC La Flor de Cano. I have smoked Boli PC's and other PC's and I just love the LFdC's I do not know why and others may disagree with me, but that is fine. Leaves more of them for me.
> 
> :ss


Good! More for me! IMHO, the reason why so many people chime-in that Cohibas are over-rated is because their only experience is with very young cigars. If that is the case, then perhaps I agree. However, after about 10 or so years of box age I challenge you to still say that they are over-rated. The fact of the matter is that, besides the Siglo VI, I really don't smoke any Cohibas with less than 10 years of age. And 15 is preferred.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Good! More for me! IMHO, the reason why so many people chime-in that Cohibas are over-rated is because their only experience is with very young cigars. If that is the case, then perhaps I agree. However, after about 10 or so years of box age I challenge you to still say that they are over-rated. The fact of the matter is that, besides the Siglo VI, I really don't smoke any Cohibas with less than 10 years of age. And 15 is preferred.


You are right, Mike. But the majority of the cigar smoking population does not have the patience, time, or $$$$ to either buy aged Cohibas or age them themselves.
:2


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Good! More for me! IMHO, the reason why so many people chime-in that Cohibas are over-rated is because their only experience is with very young cigars. If that is the case, then perhaps I agree. However, after about 10 or so years of box age I challenge you to still say that they are over-rated. The fact of the matter is that, besides the Siglo VI, I really don't smoke any Cohibas with less than 10 years of age. And 15 is preferred.


In that case then I guess the question is directly related to how much you can afford/choose to spend on cigars. Your experience with cigars is completely different from my experience.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Good! More for me! IMHO, the reason why so many people chime-in that Cohibas are over-rated is because their only experience is with very young cigars. If that is the case, then perhaps I agree. However, after about 10 or so years of box age I challenge you to still say that they are over-rated. The fact of the matter is that, besides the Siglo VI, I really don't smoke any Cohibas with less than 10 years of age. And 15 is preferred.


Well they say patience is a virtue... I guess you are more virtuous then me  actually, I am really just starting with Cuban and/or vintage cigars so my experience is very limited, I am also one of those who moves slowly rather than try to jump in full force. But, that being said you a probably correct in that they need to age a bit (quite a bit it sounds), I have heard that from others as well. So, I will leave the Cohiba's for you and you keep your grubby paws off the LFdC PCs... anything else is fair game...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i may get some flack for this, but i dont care.. i think one of the most underrated cigars ive smoked recently is the Cohiba Maduro Genios..

I smoked one last night, and didnt have any idea what i was in store for.. i have read ALOT of bad reviews of these cigars, but i loved it..

smooth, sweet flavor.. not the typical complex cohiba flavor profile, but the flavors present in this smoke were delicious.. a totally new taste that i wasnt expecting or prepared for.. i was awesomely suprised and pleased with this cigar, and cant imagine how good it will be in year to come.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> They won't let me do anything with Mr. Sticky while I'm here at work. :c


I think I busted a gut laughing....

Good thing my other one is still working


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Me personally I think the monty #2 is the most over rated cigar ever....

I really like most of the cohiba line, fresh.. I waiting to try an aged one, I have several sitting right now.. Been a year so far..


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

I thinks theres a misconception that for Cubans you need to pay premium price. I actually love Fonseca Cosacos which come in at under $100.00 for a box of 25. Also my favorite go to right now is H. Upmann Major Tubo ($101.00) for a box of 25


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> And how do you know it was even a legit cohiba?


Hmmm... very good question!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> You are right, Mike. But the majority of the cigar smoking population does not have the patience, time, or $$$$ to either buy aged Cohibas or age them themselves.
> :2


A very fair point. Just stating my thoughts on the matter. Hell, you can all see my Avatar tag so there are no doubts where I'm coming from, LOL!


----------



## HkArmy (Mar 14, 2007)

nein said:


> I thinks theres a misconception that for Cubans you need to pay premium price. I actually love Fonseca Cosacos which come in at under $100.00 for a box of 25. Also my favorite go to right now is H. Upmann Major Tubo ($101.00) for a box of 25


:dr The cheapest I could find for the Cosacos is $177

I havn't tried enough Cubans to say what is overrated and what isn't but the Siglo IV I had was a little lacking.

Lucky for me there are some great BOTLs out there who have given me an opportunity to expand my horizons.


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to smoke a ton of different Marcas, but from my limited experience here it goes:

Overrated:

ERDM Choix Supreme - I may have just gotten unlucky, the 3 I've smoked so far haven't been that good.
Punch Punch - Always hear people rave about it, then I tried it and was let down. Maybe my expectations got the best of me.
H. Upmann Mag 46 - Yuk, plain nasty to me, which is odd. One of the only Cuban's I've had where I was forcing myself to finish. 

Underrated:
The Fonseca Line - not talked about much at all, but I've like the two vitola's Ive been able to try
Jose. L Piedra Cazadores - tasty for a machine made, great goflin' gar
Quintero Brevas - Like the JLP - tatsy and inexpensive


~S


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Overrated IMHO:
> 
> PSD4
> RASCC
> ...


98's are off the chain....but don't tell anyone. Have to disagree with the RASCC and VR's. The RA's are (IMHO) a great value smoke and with age taste like an RA Gig. The VR's..well, they just do "it" for me.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

all the cohibas except the siglo VI, and the romeo y julieta churchill


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Personally, I have yet to have a bad ISOM, but with that being said, my friend did have a pretty bad draw on his HdM Epi #2, but other than that, I've been VERY lucky!

As for underrated, I had a fantastic Fonseca Cadet that was very spicy with great flavor and perfect burn/construction/draw... so that's my vote!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I feel kinda like I shouldn't be posting in this thread as I have far far far less experience in these matters, especially when it comes to vintage cuban cigars.

Thus, IN MY EXPERIENCE SO FAR, pertaining mostly to post 2000 box codes:

Overrated:
-PSD 4
-Partagas Shorts: Partagas 898 V is probably my favorite cigar (If you put a gun to my head and made me pick one) but Im not a huge fan of either of these two Party's
-Punch Punch: Never been blown away, I do like the RS 11's, never had a PP w. more than a year on it so maybe thats the reason)

Underrated:
-SCdlH El Principe: My favorite tres petit, in second place is the RASCC but I dont feel those are underrated...
-Juan Lopez Petits and Juan Lopez Sel. 1's: Everyone seems to talk about the 2's)
-Partagas Serie Conn. #1: I've only had one, and it was relatively young but it was AMAZING)
-Any Rafael Gonzalez: Love the coffee chocolate flavors I get with these


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Personally, I have yet to have a bad ISOM, but with that being said, my friend did have a pretty bad draw on his HdM Epi #2, but other than that, I've been VERY lucky!
> 
> As for underrated, I had a fantastic Fonseca Cadet that was very spicy with great flavor and perfect burn/construction/draw... so that's my vote!


I agree, I haven't had a bad CC yet. I'm not talking about things like plugged cigars or other little problems that can happen to any cigar.

From what I have tried I am a fan of the Jose L. Piedra and Fonseca's. I think that they are not only good smokes but not overpriced.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> 98's are off the chain....but don't tell anyone. Have to disagree with the RASCC and VR's. The RA's are (IMHO) a great value smoke and with age taste like an RA Gig. The VR's..well, they just do "it" for me.


Love VR. 97's and 98's are excellent. This whole line ages so well.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Fredster and NavyDoc thanks for the info on the VRs.. If I ever get "converted to the dark side" I will certainly give them another shot. You are completely correct that the VRs I have smoked didn't have much age on them. 

I have enjoyed the several RASS I have smoked but found the RASCCs to be very unrefined; suspect that is another that is served well by aging 5+ years then?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Fredster and NavyDoc thanks for the info on the VRs.. If I ever get "converted to the dark side" I will certainly give them another shot. You are completely correct that the VRs I have smoked didn't have much age on them.
> 
> I have enjoyed the several RASS I have smoked but found the RASCCs to be very unrefined; suspect that is another that is served well by aging 5+ years then?


RASS is a don't touch for 5 years cigar IMO. Sometimes they are decent fresh before they go sick. The RASCC are also much better with age.

There are robustos that are approachable young. SLR Regios and Romeo Ex #4 are bot excellent with 2-3 years.

Shoot me your addy and we'll see if you can't be converted.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Fredster said:


> RASS is a don't touch for 5 years cigar IMO. Sometimes they are decent fresh before they go sick. The RASCC are also much better with age.
> 
> There are robustos that are approachable young. SLR Regios and Romeo Ex #4 are bot excellent with 2-3 years.
> 
> Shoot me your addy and we'll see if you can't be converted.


Da Klugs and carbonbased_al haven't Fredster, what makes you think you can? :r

I'll smoke your Cubans if you smoke my Dominicans and Nicaraguans. :tu


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Da Klugs and carbonbased_al haven't Fredster, what makes you think you can? :r
> 
> I'll smoke your Cubans if you smoke my Dominicans and Nicaraguans. :tu


I'll try anything, I can't guarantee I'll finish them though. LOL! Can't tell you how many Padrons and Upus X cigars I've had given to me and could not finish. Just don't do it for me.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

All kidding aside, I doubt you will be converted, NC's just seem to do it for you. Just thought you might like to try the cigars you were knocking with some age. Specifically the VR and RA. BTW, I don't know Smitty, but Klugs is a lite weight.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Fredster said:


> BTW, I don't know Smitty, but Klugs is a lite weight.


Fred - Joe is definitely a lightweight. Check it out.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Fred - Joe is definitely a lightweight. Check it out.


Too funny! Is that glue on the cab of gars?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

No1der said:


> I agree, I haven't had a bad CC yet. I'm not talking about things like plugged cigars or other little problems that can happen to any cigar.


I know exactly what you are talking about and agree.
As long as the flavor is there, can't be all that bad.
However, from my personal experience only, not all cigars can be plugged or have problems.
Since they were first introduced, have yet to smoke a plugged anni.
Perhaps I have been lucky that others got them.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Too funny! Is that glue on the cab of gars?


it looks like a bottle of altbier's ozymandish beer..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Too funny! Is that glue on the cab of gars?


Nope.


justinphilly said:


> it looks like a bottle of altbier's ozymandish beer..


Are you kidding me? How the f%$k did you know that? You are absolutely right.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> it looks like a bottle of altbier's ozymandish beer..


That was some potent stuff.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Nope.
> 
> Are you kidding me? How the f%$k did you know that? You are absolutely right.


i got some from him while he was still here.. that stuff put hair on my hair on my feet!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

this has turned out to be a bit of a fun thread...

over-rated: cohiba robustos, punch punch
under-rated: RG lonsdale, monte tubos (or maybe it's just that i never hear any chatter about them) and H Upmann #2


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm really happy I started this thread as it has turned out to be a lot of fun. I'm no stickler for keeping things on topic and I have to hand it to you guys; You kept the thread both on topic and really entertaining.

So now let me throw you guys a curvball. I'm going to have a little something to celebrate and would like to smoke something good for the occasion. What should I consider for a hundred dollar range?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Fred - Joe is definitely a lightweight. Check it out.


:r:r:r:r Joe told me about this picture. hahaha


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Mind you limited experience

Overrated:

PSD4 
Monte #2
Cohiba
Rass
Boli BF

Underrated:
ERdM Choix Supreme
LGC Medaille D´Or No. 2
SCdlH La Punta
SLR DC
JL PC


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

No1der said:


> I'm really happy I started this thread as it has turned out to be a lot of fun. I'm no stickler for keeping things on topic and I have to hand it to you guys; You kept the thread both on topic and really entertaining.
> 
> So now let me throw you guys a curvball. I'm going to have a little something to celebrate and would like to smoke something good for the occasion. What should I consider for a hundred dollar range?


Are we talking a hundred dollar box or a hundred dollar cigar?


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

No1der said:


> ... I'm going to have a little something to celebrate and would like to smoke something good for the occasion. What should I consider for a hundred dollar range?


$100 per cigar or box???


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> Fred - Joe is definitely a lightweight. Check it out.


Peter's backyard is the bomb. I remember very little from that evening :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Peter's backyard is the bomb. I remember very little from that evening :r


We've had some good herfs there. And you were part of a couple of them. Hope you can make it out to another one soon.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Quint said:


> Mind you limited experience
> 
> Overrated:
> 
> Boli BF


I've never heard anyone ever call this cigar overrated? Could you ellaborate why find this cigar to be overrated? I would say it's one of Habanos' best smokes...


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I've never heard anyone ever call this cigar overrated? Could you ellaborate why find this cigar to be overrated? I would say it's one of Habanos' best smokes...


Remember overrated doesn't mean I think its a bad cigar I like them a lot. But from a flavor perspective I think the Boli PC, RC, CG's are bolder and tastier


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Fredster said:


> All kidding aside, I doubt you will be converted, NC's just seem to do it for you. Just thought you might like to try the cigars you were knocking with some age. Specifically the VR and RA. BTW, I don't know Smitty, but Klugs is a lite weight.


I was till I got this Mcdonalds addiction. Now? Man I'm glad the world went casual. 2 words... stretch pants. 

Oh you mean cigars! Hey, I didn't see you in the 3:45 AM Salamone pass... :r :al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Quint said:


> Remember overrated doesn't mean I think its a bad cigar I like them a lot. But from a flavor perspective I think the Boli PC, RC, CG's are bolder and tastier


I guess that is not the level detail I was looking for. What is it about the Bolivar Belicoso that is overrated? Surly, it's not what you get for the money as they are not expensive cigars in either presentation. Bolivar is known for a robust, full flavor taste... I find Belicoso more robust than all you mentioned except for on par with PC; the complexity comes with age- all of which are complex cigars when ready to smoke.

It's not fair to compare any PC to a Belicoso though.

Something you had in the Belicoso made you put it in this category and just wondering what it was specifically?


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Obviously this is subjective. I say again overrated does not mean it's a bad cigar. I find it quit enjoyable, but as you say it had been stated that the belicoso was the best of the line. Since I love the others I mentioned my _expectations_ for the BBF were extremely high. And as you stated Boli's are a robust complex smoke expecially with age and I found the BBF to be no better than the other vitolas I mentioned if not as robust or complex. Thats all. It has all the Boli charateristics but I just don't find it to be the torch bearer of the marca.

That make sense ??



mosesbotbol said:


> I guess that is not the level detail I was looking for. What is it about the Bolivar Belicoso that is overrated? Surly, it's not what you get for the money as they are not expensive cigars in either presentation. Bolivar is known for a robust, full flavor taste... I find Belicoso more robust than all you mentioned except for on par with PC; the complexity comes with age- all of which are complex cigars when ready to smoke.
> 
> It's not fair to compare any PC to a Belicoso though.
> 
> Something you had in the Belicoso made you put it in this category and just wondering what it was specifically?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Overrated: PSP2, PLPC (sorry guys, its not THAT great to me, but it is good)

Underrated: SCDLH El Principe, Montecristo in general (only the 2 & 4 seem to get much love)


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Overrated: PSP2, PLPC (sorry guys, its not THAT great to me, but it is good)
> 
> Underrated: SCDLH El Principe, Montecristo in general (only the 2 & 4 seem to get much love)


:tpd: Can't understand all the hype about PSP2 or PLPC either, both cigars are dull nothings... I agree with you on Montecristo too; they're not number one for nothing...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Agree 100% on the Part PSP#2. I actually like PLPC's though. Very unique caramel flavor. They have to have a few years or they suck. Maybe the PSP2's just need time too?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

burninator said:


> Are we talking a hundred dollar box or a hundred dollar cigar?





physiognomy said:


> $100 per cigar or box???


Actually I was thinking around one hundred or a bit more for a box. Can't really go over 120. Any thoughts on a "Must Try" type of gar?


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

No1der said:


> Actually I was thinking around one hundred or a bit more for a box. Can't really go over 120. Any thoughts on a "Must Try" type of gar?


that pricepoint will really present a challenge for a standard box - what about a box of 10 (partagas 898) or something like that?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> that pricepoint will really present a challenge for a standard box - what about a box of 10 (partagas 898) or something like that?


That's a possibility. Actually I just noticed all the talk about the Partagas Shorts.

Those sound very interesting and looking around, they can be had for a song practically.

I dunno, what do you think?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

One thing though, I'd like a smoke that's at least a half hour of smoking time. The Partagas shorts seem to be around that but there are many varrying opinions on smoking time.

I dunno, I want to graduate to a higher end smoke and next month might be a good month to celebrate. 

I'm not going to say what the potential celebration is for because I don't want to jinx it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

No1der said:


> That's a possibility. Actually I just noticed all the talk about the Partagas Shorts.
> 
> Those sound very interesting and looking around, they can be had for a song practically.
> 
> I dunno, what do you think?


Not to be too snarky here, but I think if you read your own thread you'll see several people saying they are overrated. 

In my experience, I liked them when I first started (they turned me to the dark side, after all); but I like them a lot less now ... especially if they don't have 8+ years of age on them. I'd turn to my underrated list, at the top of which for budget smokes is the RG Panetelas Extra. It's cheaper, totally handmade now, and just a fabulous morning & afternoon smoke (maybe even as late as pre-dinner).

:2


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been really impressed with H Upmann Coronas Majors with some years on them, but I'm not sure how they smoke out of the box. Those can be had for a little bit over your bill.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Agree 100% on the Part PSP#2. I actually like PLPC's though. Very unique caramel flavor. They have to have a few years or they suck. Maybe the PSP2's just need time too?


I can taste the caramel, or I would also add honey flavor in the PLPC's, but they are still uneventful considering the entire mystique with PL brand. I was psyched to see they were manufacturing them in cab's until I tried one. I actually had the same anticipation the PSP#2's as well. Such a disappointment. Even the Sublimes weren't as big a let down. I had no idea what to expect when I first tried a Sublime, but I am not into cigars that gauge too much either way...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

No1der said:


> One thing though, I'd like a smoke that's at least a half hour of smoking time. The Partagas shorts seem to be around that but there are many varrying opinions on smoking time.
> 
> I dunno, I want to graduate to a higher end smoke and next month might be a good month to celebrate.
> 
> I'm not going to say what the potential celebration is for because I don't want to jinx it.


Here's one way to graduate to a higher end smoke: slow down!  Partagas Shorts take me at least an hour. IMHO, smoking them faster makes them a lot less enjoyable. Same thing with the RG PE in my above suggestion -- I average between an hour and an hour and a half on those (1:15, maybe). I don't know ... perhaps I'm just a slow smoker.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> I've been really impressed with H Upmann Coronas Majors with some years on them, but I'm not sure how they smoke out of the box. Those can be had for a little bit over your bill.


I've *only* smoked them with a year or so on them ... and they were fabulous. T'was my favorite smoke for a while.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> that pricepoint will really present a challenge for a standard box - what about a box of 10 (partagas 898) or something like that?


Under $120?
25ers:
Partagas Mille Fleurs
Partagas PC Especials
SCDH El Principe
H Upmann Coronas Majors
Cuaba Divinos (Tradicionales as well if you catch a sale)
Bolivar CJs
Partagas Chicos :r:fu

There are a *lot* of Cubans out there that are pretty tasty @ or around that price point - The ones above are some that I have had and like.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> I can taste the caramel, or I would also add honey flavor in the PLPC's, but they are still uneventful considering the entire mystique with PL brand. I was psyched to see they were manufacturing them in cab's until I tried one. I actually had the same anticipation the PSP#2's as well. Such a disappointment. Even the Sublimes weren't as big a let down. I had no idea what to expect when I first tried a Sublime, but I am not into cigars that gauge too much either way...


04 PLPC's are just beginning to taste good. Had a 97 PLPC a while back (thanks to Geof!) and it was fantastic. Aroma was to die for. At less than 300.00/ 50 cab, I love these. Who doesn't like caramel?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Fredster said:


> All kidding aside, I doubt you will be converted, NC's just seem to do it for you. Just thought you might like to try the cigars you were knocking with some age. Specifically the VR and RA. BTW, I don't know Smitty, but Klugs is a lite weight.


Alrighty Fred, will PM you my addy. You won't get either Padron or Opus from me, hoping to send you some you haven't tried before..

This should be fun..


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

khubli said:


> I've been really impressed with H Upmann Coronas Majors with some years on them, but I'm not sure how they smoke out of the box. Those can be had for a little bit over your bill.


They smoke great young.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Under $120?
> 25ers:
> Partagas Mille Fleurs
> Partagas PC Especials
> ...


Yup...some of my favorites are cheap Cubans (no offense Carlos). Parti PC Especiales & I've smoked a couple of Super Partis that were great, Cuaba Divinos, Boli CJs (I keep forgetting about those)...:ss


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Underated:

PSD4's 
Sir Winstons
ERDM Tainos
RyJ Belicosos

Why the above?
PSD4's are not given a fair chance as many smoke these cigars way too young. These do not get really good until they are well aged....8 to 10 years on them. At that time they turn into smokable Hersey Bars!

Same with the SW's and Tainos. These cigars actually gain depth and flavor as they age. Some of the best cigars I have tasted have been 20 year old SW's and Tainos.

RyJ Belicoso is another sleeper. When smoked young, they are harsh and peppery. When well aged, they possess the richest true tobacco flavor out of any current production cigar.

Overrated......well, IMHO this is just a matter of personal choice.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Well said Bruce! I tasted an 85 PSD4 awhile back that was absolutely to die for and unlike any other cigar I have ever had before. It was wicked. The oldest ERDM Tainos I have had was a 98 but it already was great to me! And a green box Sir Winnie? Well, a guy can dream, can't he?!?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> *Not to be too snarky here, but I think if you read your own thread you'll see several people saying they are overrated. *
> In my experience, I liked them when I first started (they turned me to the dark side, after all); but I like them a lot less now ... especially if they don't have 8+ years of age on them. I'd turn to my underrated list, at the top of which for budget smokes is the RG Panetelas Extra. It's cheaper, totally handmade now, and just a fabulous morning & afternoon smoke (maybe even as late as pre-dinner).
> 
> :2


Snarky, indeed. 
Some have posted here they believe them to be overrated but that certainly isn't definitive. I happen to like them a lot and I think it is a fine choice. I can't say I've smoked or even seen Shorts with more than a couple years on them. If you have smoked a bunch of them with 8+ years on them, more power to ya. I also think your recommendation of the RG PE is an excellent one.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce said:


> Underated:
> 
> PSD4's
> Sir Winstons
> ...


 Agree 100% on all 4. I still dream about the 70's PSD4 you gifted me last time in Fl.

I've also been buying all the 97 Tainos I can. Such a complex cigar.

You got me started on the Romeo Belicosos also. 01's are smoking very nice, and the 92's are just incredible. Better than the 85 Romeo Tubos floating around IMO.

Aged Sir Winston's are just in a league of their own.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> Under $120?
> 25ers:
> Partagas Mille Fleurs
> Partagas PC Especials
> ...


Now that is an interesting looking list. As I've been smoking very inexpensive cigars up untill this point. As I said, there may be a special occasion coming up soon and besides that I really want to expand my experience level.

There's nothing wrong with the short filler cigars and I really do enjoy them. For the money they are hard to beat but I want to move onwards and upwards.

Thanks for the great list BOTL...


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Underrated: SLR's & Diplo#2's. Both are good right out of the box. Many others just need age. My :2


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Partagas Chicos :r:fu


You just stay away from those! :sl


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Snarky, indeed.
> Some have posted here they believe them to be overrated but that certainly isn't definitive. I happen to like them a lot and I think it is a fine choice. I can't say I've smoked or even seen Shorts with more than a couple years on them. *If you have smoked a bunch of them* with 8+ years on them, more power to ya. I also think your recommendation of the RG PE is an excellent one.


Let's not get carried away.  I never meant to leave the impression that I've smoked "a bunch" with that much age ... but I've smoked enough to know that it makes a *huge* difference compared even to the ones from 05 and 06. That's probably a "duh" thing to say. My point was just that I used to love them, but my tastes have mostly moved on. I'm glad we can both agree on the RG PE, though (and would both probably add the PL Panetelas to the list at about the same price point). :dr


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Snarky, indeed.
> Some have posted here they believe them to be overrated but that certainly isn't definitive. I happen to like them a lot and I think it is a fine choice. I can't say I've smoked or even seen Shorts with more than a couple years on them. If you have smoked a bunch of them with 8+ years on them, more power to ya. I also think your recommendation of the RG PE is an excellent one.


I think the over/underrated thing is pretty difficult to quantify anyway as individual tastes differ quite a bit. There are certainly some cigars that a broad population seems to like.

The Partagas shorts are a good example of that. I'd be hard pressed to say that the short is overrated but do feel that there are a number of cigars I prefer over the shorts in that price range.

One of the things I find fascinating about this cigar thing is the fact that there are a broad range of marcas/vitolas out there- enough to satisfy almost any palate, wallet or set of circumstances. We all share this hobby in common and have our individual paths to nirvana.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

well said, jon.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

j6ppc said:


> Under $120?
> 25ers:
> Partagas Mille Fleurs
> Partagas PC Especials
> ...


great list Jon :dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> Underated:
> 
> PSD4's
> Sir Winstons
> ...


Will buy some to try and age


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: From Personal Experience. Most Overrated/Underrated Habano?*

It's such a strange thing....

I've never smoked a Cuban cigar that I hated the taste of. Some have been plugged. Some young and tannic. Some musty from lax long term storage. But in general have enjoyed every brand, size and shape that I have tried.

Properly stored all have their virtues and faults. If you ate under ripe fruit you might have a bad impression of apples. Try one in perfect shape for eating and wham, your favorite.

Lot's of cigars get hyped based upon being "good values". The weird and cool thing is that like fruit they "ripen". Had a QDO corona today from a 03 box that for the past couple of years I thought was eh. The one today was really really good. Sucks that there are only 2 of it's brothers left.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Underated:
> 
> PSD4's are not given a fair chance as many smoke these cigars way too young. These do not get really good until they are well aged....8 to 10 years on them. At that time they turn into smokable Hersey Bars!


I was lucky enough to sample an '85 PSD4 at the MMH....let's just say I hope my patience becomes legendary, because it was one of the nicest cigars I ever smoked. :2



Bruce said:


> RyJ Belicoso is another sleeper. When smoked young, they are harsh and peppery. When well aged, they possess the richest true tobacco flavor out of any current production cigar.


It's funny you say that....I bought a fiver of these fresh as one of my first CC purchases. Smoked then fresh and thought they were awful.....gifted the other 3 to someone who said they liked them.

How much minimum age to begin to bring some of that flavor out Bruce?

For my tastes.....and all strictly MY opinions, I know less about cigars than many of you here, and as Jon says, tastes vary.

Overrated:

Romeo Y Julieta Churchhills - I have had them young, I have had them old, and I just never really was blown away. I have gifted 20+ year old ones to pepole who think they are the poo....we all have different tastes.

Hoyo de Monterrey - Large RG from the line. I have had some nice experiences recently with some of their smaller RG cigars, but the Epicure #2 etc do little for me.

Underrated:

Sancho Panzas - Love that slightly salty profile

Juan Lopez #2, San Luis Rey Regios, H. Upmann Mag46 - With just a few years of age, these turn into pretty good cigars, but many people only experience them fresh and judge only based on that.



Da Klugs said:


> Had a QDO corona today from a 03 box that for the past couple of years I thought was eh. The one today was really really good. Sucks that there are only 2 of it's brothers left


I think I have a sister you sent me a long while back....might need to check her out this weekend.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> I was lucky enough to sample an '85 PSD4 at the MMH....let's just say I hope my patience becomes legendary, because it was one of the nicest cigars I ever smoked. :2
> 
> It's funny you say that....I bought a fiver of these fresh as one of my first CC purchases. Smoked then fresh and thought they were awful.....gifted the other 3 to someone who said they liked them.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Fredster said:


> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> > I was lucky enough to sample an '85 PSD4 at the MMH....let's just say I hope my patience becomes legendary, because it was one of the nicest cigars I ever smoked. :2
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fredster said:


> 5 years seems to be the majik number with R&J Belicosos. Shoot me your addy and I'll send you some bro. I have some 01's that are yummy. I think Bruce told me the same when I asked him a while back.


Fred, you have always been quick to help out a curious Gorilla....I will PM you, but will only accept the RyJ if you give me some return fire ideas in the PM.

Thank you Sir.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Fred, you have always been quick to help out a curious Gorilla....I will PM you, but will only accept the RyJ if you give me some return fire ideas in the PM.
> 
> Thank you Sir.


No need my friend. I appreciate the leg work you did on our Boli CG split.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Underrated: 

Definitely VR ....I've has 2 or 3 and I must say they have all been great!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I was till I got this Mcdonalds addiction. Now? Man I'm glad the world went casual. 2 words... stretch pants.
> 
> Oh you mean cigars! Hey, I didn't see you in the 3:45 AM Salamone pass... :r :al


Dave your a madman! After 6 cigars I was done for the day. Can't believe you guys were still going.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Dave your a madman! After 6 cigars I was done for the day. Can't believe you guys were still going.


Yeah Fred, you missed me showing the group one of my lungs about half-way through that one! :r u


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Overrated 
PSD4
Monte#2-too inconsistent
VR Famosos-good not great

Underrated
JL#2
Romeo #2
H. Upmann Corona Major


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Overrated: ELs 

Underrated: Aged machine mades that are still available. Great price and they do age well just like the hand-mades.

Can't really say the others are aoverrated or underrated. There are some cigars that smoke wll ROTT but the others really need more time and for those with the patience, the rewards are more satisfying.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, here are my attempts at this one - bear in mind, my expertise with (and access to) aged stock is limited, but these may change in time:

UNDER RATED:
Pre-95 Punch Margaritas - get em while ya can, little flavor bombs
Rafael Gonzales - inexpensive, but smoke like a premium. They age well too.
Party Chicos - another small form factor flavor bomb, better with aging

OVER RATED:
Any JLP - Overly strong, machine made, too many nasty flavors in with the twang. Quintero hits the mark a little better.
Cohiba EL '06 - Overly strong, these may get much better with time. Also very expensive


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I want to thank all the Gorillas who made this thread what it is. I am very pleasantly surprised by how many great responses and information's were given.

I hope this thread continues to grow as the info posted is painting a very vivid picture of what us average guys like and dislike. I think it's true that if you want information about cigars or wines or restaraunts you need to ask the people who enjoy said things.

I think this is far more constructive than just reading a review in a magazine or random website.

In any case, I do hope that this thread keeps growing as it is already long enough to put together a comprehensive list of the over-rated/under-rated list of cigars. 

I'm going to do just that, I'm going to put together a list of what you guys posted and when I'm done I will post the list for all to use. I would suspect that new Gorillas who gain access to the Habanos Only Lounge will find a list like this very useful.

Thank you everyone for your great posts and suggestions. :tu


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

havana_lover said:


> Me personally I think the monty #2 is the most over rated cigar ever....
> 
> I really like most of the cohiba line, fresh.. I waiting to try an aged one, I have several sitting right now.. Been a year so far..


Just look at Chibnkrs response regarding the Cohiba. I don't smoke any new Monte. 2000 Monte 2 is the youngest I've smoked in recent memory. Having said that, Montecristo is IMHO the cigar that has the best aging potential.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

cigarflip said:


> Just look at Chibnkrs response regarding the Cohiba. I don't smoke any new Monte. 2000 Monte 2 is the youngest I've smoked in recent memory. Having said that, Montecristo is IMHO the cigar that has the best aging potential.


Those 2000 MC2s are really good, don't you think, Larry? I have been extremely surprised with my boxes. Long-term aging potential, I think.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> I figured he meant Lancero.


:tpd: i love them..


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> :tpd: i love them..


Me too...especially the "old style" ones in cello. Phenomenal smokes. The 2001 revisado batch are pretty darned impressive, too. In 8 or 10 years they'll be outstanding as well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Me too...especially the "old style" ones in cello. Phenomenal smokes. The 2001 revisado batch are pretty darned impressive, too. In 8 or 10 years they'll be outstanding as well.


I hope in 8-10 more years *I* will be outstanding!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I hope in 8-10 more years *I* will be outstanding!


No one wants to smoke you right out of the box?

Meant as a hockey reference but after typing realized could be taken other ways.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

K Baz said:


> No one wants to smoke you right out of the box?
> 
> Meant as a hockey reference but after typing realized could be taken other ways.


I got it....and they do. And they can catch me. Then they are usually sorry. :r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> Those 2000 MC2s are really good, don't you think, Larry? I have been extremely surprised with my boxes. Long-term aging potential, I think.


They're good now Mike. Not as good as the 85s though or the Dunhill Selection.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> They're good now Mike. Not as good as the 85s though or the Dunhill Selection.


Larry, I dont think there are many cigars as good at that Monte #2 Dunhill Selection...


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

What an awesome thread - I see I have my research cut out for me here but that is half the thrill isn't it? :ss


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

over rated - Saint Louis Rey's
under rated - La Flor De Cano's


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Overrated: RASCC
Underrated: Upmann Corona Majors


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

My answers will seem very very strange.

Overrated: Hoyo as a line. I don't consistently enjoy very many Hoyos.

Underrated: Hoyo Regalos, the EL from 2007. These cigars are really great but people are struggling to sell them. More for me I guess.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Always interesting to see the differences in tastes. As far as I go, I agree with the Klugs post a ways back; I've never had a Habano I've hated. I've had some that were sick, some that were plugged and some that were just not on, but never one that was awful.

The irony in agreeing with Klugs on that point is that he sent me a Cremosa which I did indeed hate. It probably also caused physical damage.

In my ever so humble opinion, we smoke what turns us on. PSD4s use to light my fire, but nowadays they seem rather... unexciting. I still have a couple in my humi and they will likely age for another few years before I select one so perhaps I will have a change of heart. I hated RASS when I first tried it, but now it's one of my favourite robustos if not the favourite.

I think there are many cigars that are underrated. I can't believe the lack of love sticks like the Partagás Chicos or the RG lonsdale get here in threads. JL2s are incredible with only a few years on them. As far as overrated cigars go, I don't know. I've had amazing-stop-the-world-Cohibas and I've had Cohibas that tasted no better than a Fuente curly tail, which ain't my cup of tea. I haven't had an ERDM that lit me up or a HdM (I make the exception for the du Prince and des Dieux) that compelled me to seek more. 

We'll never agree on the best cigar, and thank God for that. It leaves all of them open for us to explore. I am trying to explore as many as possible and I would encourage other Gorillas, especially those new to Habanos, to do the same. Bolivar is my favourite marca and it's praises are sung regularly, but I am thrilled to have discovered JL, RG and Sancho Panza.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I've had some Cubans I really didn't like.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Addiction said:


> My answers will seem very very strange.
> 
> Overrated: Hoyo as a line. I don't consistently enjoy very many Hoyos.
> 
> Underrated: Hoyo Regalos, the EL from 2007. These cigars are really great but people are struggling to sell them. More for me I guess.


SHHHHHH, Bryan, I have those up on my page now ready to make another buy.

Im trying to buy them to save everyone the trouble of smoking a horrible cigar. Ok, you can now move on with this thread. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

clampdown said:


> SHHHHHH, Bryan, I have those up on my page now ready to make another buy.
> 
> Im trying to buy them to save everyone the trouble of smoking a horrible cigar. Ok, you can now move on with this thread. :r


thank you some crap I can't smoke.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Overrated: R&J Short Churchill
Underrated: Diplomatico #2


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Over: Monte PE
Under: Hoyo P Robusto


----------

